# exaust



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

woundering were i can buy get a hole new exaust for my car 
( rwd 240sx with sr20de) besides the header, a stock one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a new stock 240 exhaust will be kinda hard to find as well as expensive. why don't you just get a custom exhaust?? won't cost much. about 200-300$


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

junk yard


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

HELLO how in teh hell he is going to find a RWD N/A SR20 header in a junkyard. Curios though...how much did you pay for a an N/A RWD SR20???


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

n/a??? im curious too. tell me


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

i have the header need exaust, prob just get custom 3in all the way ;/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

japanese junkyard


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a dual canaster muffler that will let out that low bouty sound

I mean dam who can stand that loud ass crap others call mufflers


----------

